# TCA swap meeting!



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

The club will have a table at this event, I think is a good way to meet new potential members. 
also We will accept any plant donations, so we can raise funds for the "DFWAPC expansion project of rare aquatic plants". The club will also allow members to bring stuff to sell (remember that the club is purchasing one table and we have very limited space, so be selective in what you want to sell) any help to cover the club expenses will be welcome.
Please if you are willing to donate, ID your plants, that will help a lot. Pm me if you want to donate but you are not planing to go, I can arrange a way to pick up the plants.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you Alex...sorry the day got away from me...I will repost on dfwfishbox


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm going to go throw my stuff this weekend.


----------

